# Power Jack Advice



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi all. Well, after our 1st trip with our new '06 Outback 28RSDS, I realized that I need (not want) a power tongue jack. I am considering getting the Ultra 3502. I have a few general questions and specific questions and I need your advice:

1.) (SPECIFIC) Does anyone recommend the Ultra 3502?

2.) (SPECIFIC) What do you have or recommend? Why?

3.) (GENERAL) I general, the manufactureâ€™s specs reference that the jack fits 2" or 2 1/4" posts - what does that mean? Is "biggerâ€ better?

4.) (GENERAL) My TT is around 6.5K lbs and my TV is around 8K lbs. It seems as though 3-3.5K lbs is the max tough weight lift for most power jacks; however, they also reference a 4-5K lbs "breakaway power" - what does that mean?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> Hi all.Â Well, after our 1st trip with our new '06 Outback 28RSDS, I realized that I need (not want) a power tongue jack.Â I am considering getting the Ultra 3502.Â I have a few general questions and specific questions and I need your advice:
> 
> 1.)Â (SPECIFIC)Â Does anyone recommend the Ultra 3502?
> I do not use this jack, so I can't offer any specific opinion
> ...


Hope this helps.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> FordFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.Â Well, after our 1st trip with our new '06 Outback 28RSDS, I realized that I need (not want) a power tongue jack.Â I am considering getting the Ultra 3502.Â I have a few general questions and specific questions and I need your advice:
> ...


Just one correction -- BreakAway power refers to the total amount of weight that the JACK can lift in order to break/seperate the trailer from the hitch.... 5k breakaway means that if you add he weight of the hitch and the tongue weight together, thats the weight you need to BREAkAWAY from -- and IMO this jack would do fine for you


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Agreee with Doug, get the 3500# Jack. Love the Atwood - follow this link for the best deal that I found. The 3500# Atwood here is less than the 3500# Ultra PLUS you get Ball-Screw design with the Atwood. Much better than gears IMHO.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't have specific advise on the Ultra unit but what ever you buy get the heaviest load. Mine is an Atwood 3000 lb and when I raise it to put the Reece twin cam bars on it is definitely working hard. I know my tongue weight is around 900 lb and I have the Diesel 2500 C/C Silverado so I have a good weight on it. I don't have a problem with it yet but I wonder how long it is going to last.

David


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shop around, they seem to go on sale often.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

This is great feedback and thanks for the advise. I'll check-out the Atwood before I make my final decision.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I made my decision. Based on everyone's feedback, I ended-up buying the Atwood 3500. Hopefully, I'll get it within the next week so I can install it before our 4th of July outing. Which brings me to my next question...

Does anyone have any advise/tricks/tips on how to install the Atwood 3500 on an Outback 28RSDS?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ford Family,

Installing the Atwood is very, very easy and quick. If you have ever changed a flat tire you have worked harder than this mod!









TRICK: You will have to support the tounge of the trailer while you swap the jacks. The easiest method is just to hitch up to the old tow vehicle, and let it hold the trailer up.







If that sounded painfully obvious, you now have some idea of just how complex this project will be!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's an easy 15 minute job with a beverage break in there as well.

The instructions are good with the unit. We just installed the Atwood 3500 a few months ago.

1. Connect TT to TV, remove 3 bolts holding on the old crank jack. We reused these bolts because they were longer than the supplied ones.

2. Remove old jack and put on new Atwood, there are 3 supplied star washers, I put those between the jack flange and the tongue frame to aid with the grounding of the unit. Screw the 3 screws back in.

3. There is a supplied in line 30amp fuse, connect the other end (stranded bare wire) to a new ring terminal or similar device to connect onto the positive side of the battery. After it's secure, put in the in line 30 amp fuse and check the light switch or the EXT or RET button for power.

4. Put on the sand pad with the supplied pin and lift off TV and play with it up and down while you finish your beverage.

5. Go back to the hardware store and buy more 30 amp slow blow fuses and put them in the camper, not your TV.

6. Find the manual crank and make sure that works, you'll be amazed how much easier it is with the manual mode than the old jack was. Store the manual crank in the TT just in case.

That's all it's really simple. The only things you need are spare fuses and a ring terminal.

Good luck and you'll be getting it in a few days, if you used the website listed earlier they had mine to my door in 2 days shipping FedEx ground or UPS ground and provided me tracking numbers and links to the tracking websites.

Bill.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, you guys were right. It was VERY easy to install the power jack - I'd say it took me about 25 minutes. I was surprised by two things...

First, I've never seen anyone use power jack before, but I did see people use power winches on boat trailers. From my experience in boating, the power winches seem very loud and obnoxious; but the power jack was surprising quite. I'm glad.

Second, I can't believe that the entire tong weight (in my case, 900-1,000 lbs) is held-up by 3 little bolts!?!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

glad to hear you got some good advice. I have the Ultra 3502 and it works fine. Didn't know enough and hadn't seen the site when it was installed - otherwise I may have made a different choice.

But it works fine and hasn't given me a problem yet.

Great advice on the install - especially the bevererage break


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily,

Glad to hear the install went well for you. You are going to wonder how you ever did without!











FordFamily said:


> I can't believe that the entire tong weight (in my case, 900-1,000 lbs) is held-up by 3 little bolts!?!


Kind of scary, isn't it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Those 3 bolts hold more than that. Assuming while set up the stabilizers hold very little weight, the bolts also hold all the weight sleeping, standing, and jumping kids.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh yea, there was one more thing that surprised me...

After I installed the power jack, I tested it "electrically"; however, I also tested the manual override crank...WOW is that easy. It is geared entirely different from the original manual jack. I can actually spin the manual override crank (up or down) with one finger!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The best advice I can think of about an electric jack???

*BUY ONE!!!!*

I have the Ultrafab 3502, and haven't had any problems with it.....makes my job SO much easier. Only thing was I had the camper unplugged for an extended period of time, went to use it.......nothing. So, plugged it in, and presto-chango!
It came back to life!!








Congrats on your jack!
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> Oh yea, there was one more thing that surprised me...
> 
> After I installed the power jack, I tested it "electrically"; however, I also tested the manual override crank...WOW is that easy. It is geared entirely different from the original manual jack. I can actually spin the manual override crank (up or down) with one finger!
> [snapback]126894[/snapback]​


Wow! That's impressive FordFamily. Is that with the load of the trailer on the jack?
I will have to give that a try!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

FordFamily said:


> Oh yea, there was one more thing that surprised me...
> 
> After I installed the power jack, I tested it "electrically"; however, I also tested the manual override crank...WOW is that easy. It is geared entirely different from the original manual jack. I can actually spin the manual override crank (up or down) with one finger!
> [snapback]126894[/snapback]​


When I blew a fuse and did not have another so I had to use the manual handle. The gear ratio is such that it turns easy but you also have the drag of the motor and overall that was harder than just a regualr manual jack.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to say it again.

Put the money someplace else & use the manual jack for strength-building of arms & shoulders. My 71-year-old arms & shoulders did a hook-up & drop off today & I feel great.

No fuses blown.


----------

